# 4th of July



## amborg (Jun 11, 2015)

4th of July what is everyone up to? We are planning a picnic along the Ticino river, near Oleggio (province of Novara not too far from Milan maple said airport). So if anyone wants to join in let me know.

If you want to look up on Google Earth where exactly, here are the coordinates. 
Latitude 45.589564°
Longtitude 8.702114°

Ann


----------

